# Aktivierung erforderlich - XP Pro als VMX in WIN 7 Pro 64 einbinden



## FXGFXG (17. April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe mit VMware converter den Inhalt eines PCs (XP Pro SP 2) virtualisiert, um ihn aufzubewahren. 
Die entstandene vmx-Datei habe ich auf den neuen Rechner (WIN 7 Pro 64) kopiert und mit dem VMware Player gestartet. 
Nun wird aber von dem alten Windows eine Aktivierung verlangt, die aber per Internet nicht möglich ist.
Wenn ich die Aktivierung dann über Telefon vornehmen will, erhalte ich, nachdem ich die 9 Zahlengruppen eingegeben habe, die Mitteilung, dass eine Aktivierung nicht möglich sei.
Warum ist das so (ich mache ja nichts Unrechtes), und was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank und viele Sonntags-Grüße!
Franzi


----------

